# Kennt jemand Trenser Ltd. ??



## JeannineS (7 September 2015)

Hallo,
hab mich hier angemeldet weil ich ein Problem habe. Jede Woche bucht eine Trenser Ltd auf meinem Handy einen Betrag vonn 4,99 Euro ab, ich habe keine Ahnung wofür, was kann das sein ?
Jeannine


----------



## dvill (8 September 2015)

Der Name ist irgendwie neu, wobei die Namen im Gewerbe dauernd gewechselt werden und wohl dem Zweck dienen, Verwirrung zu stiften. Diese allgemeinen Tipps benötigen den Namen oft nicht:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug

http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## mueller1160 (15 Oktober 2015)

das sieht ähnlich aus wie bei mir, nur dass da nichts von "Trenser" steht


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2015)

Dann frag mal den Drittanbieter ...
... oder Deinen Provider - weil der bucht ja ab


----------



## Williams1 (7 April 2016)

Habe jetzt auch eine Abbuchung von Trenser.
Habt ihr denn inzwischen weitere Infos über die ?


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2016)

Williams1 schrieb:


> ...Habt ihr denn inzwischen weitere Infos über die ?


Nach was siehts denn aus?


----------



## PaulScheiler (7 Juli 2016)

Ich hatte im letzten Jahr einige Abbuchungen von eoner "Trenser Ltd" auf meiner Handyrechnung, je 4,99 €.
Hat dann aber von selbst sogar aufgehört.
Gruß,
Paul


----------



## Kramsach (5 Januar 2017)

Die geben offenbar nicht auf.. hatte jetzt einige solche SMS


----------



## SchulTZG (21 August 2017)

Ich hatte auch eine dubiose Abbuchung, als ich dann über die Mobilfunkfirma nachforschte bekam ich die Adresse dieser Trenser Ltd.


----------

